# Displaying your Munich License Plates in the US



## ixsomerset (Nov 30, 2012)

Does anyone know about US or better yet California license plate legislation and if it allows the following:

FRONT PLATE
I understand for a small fee of around $30 you don't have to display a front license plate in California. Can you use your Munich license plate on the front instead, or is there some regulation whereby you could get given a ticket for this?

BACK PLATE
I've seen ED'ers display their Munich plate underneath their CA plate (so you can see the sides).

"BIMMERFEST FASHION POLICE"
What's cool - what do EDers on this board think is OK, overdoing it...? Is there a statute of limitations where it's OK to do it for up to 6 months but beyond that is too much...

Curious minds want to know,

ixsomerset


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

ixsomerset said:


> Does anyone know about US or better yet California license plate legislation and if it allows the following:
> 
> FRONT PLATE
> I understand for a small fee of around $30 you don't have to display a front license plate in California. Can you use your Munich license plate on the front instead, or is there some regulation whereby you could get given a ticket for this?
> ...


It is illegal in California to not display the issues front license plate, 5200-5204 CVC. I have never had an issue with the ED plate under the rear, the requirement for the rear plate has to do with not being covered and having to be a certain height.

There is no "$30" get out of putting your front plate on. A lot of people don't put the front plates on and it makes you an easy mark to be stopped by the police, and if you travel to larger cities the meter maids will issue you a ticket quicker than sh*t... The front plate parking ticket in SF is around 60 bucks. If you get cited by an officer while driving its considered a "fix-it" ticket, and will still cost somewhere between 60-100 to get fixed and cause you the hassle of having to put the front plate on, then finding a cop to sign off, or going into traffic court to have the commissioner sign off.

In the end it's against the law, but not a moving citation, so if your not worried about a couple of inconvenient parking tickets and the possibility of getting stopped, then it comes down to personal preference. V/r, Tim


----------



## ixsomerset (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks - could've sworn back in 2006 when I bought my last car there was a $30 option not to display a front plate.

I saw a gold 328i vert at a Sonoma winery on Sunday that had plates just like I mentioned - Munich temp plate on the front, CA plate over the top of the Munich plate on the back. Guess there's a ticket heading their way.


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

ixsomerset said:


> Thanks - could've sworn back in 2006 when I bought my last car there was a $30 option not to display a front plate.
> 
> I saw a gold 328i vert at a Sonoma winery on Sunday that had plates just like I mentioned - Munich temp plate on the front, CA plate over the top of the Munich plate on the back. Guess there's a ticket heading their way.


It comes down to personal choice, if its in smaller cities, Sonoma for example, probably won't even blink an eye at someone without a front plate, especially for those of us in nicer cars. If your driving oddly, or look out of place, then the "no front license plate" is a great, legal, reason to stop you and find out what's up. In my experience attitude after the stop will determine the ticket being issued!

And, FWIW, I think displaying the rear under the CA plate looks cool, gets people interested in what it means, and tells the other owners out there how and where you got your car! Heck, that's how I found out about ED was through seeing the red and white plates under the CA plates... V/r, Tim


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry in advance for being rude but I don't see any reasons why do you want to put your ED plate in your car. Doing the ED is a privilege enough that you don't need to brag about it. Your close friends most probably know that you did the ED but other drivers don't care. I just collect and display those memorabilia in my private room at home for me to enjoy.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Fashion Police: I think the US plate over the EU plate looks tacky.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's what we did.
http://www.customeuropeanplates.com/california-european-license-plate-p-79.html?category_id=2

I (and the wife agrees) think that BMWs look much better with a euro sized plate on the front, it doesn't hang down into the air intake. 
Had we drawn a "cool" zoll plate number (like 2012, 1988[year we got married]) we would ordered custom Alaska plates to match, zoll plate on the front, AK plate on the rear, same M #### Z on both.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

To the OP: this has been discussed in many, many threads. "Search" will yield many, many results.

I've lived in California since 1989. There has never been an option to not have a front plate since I've lived here. But we did leave our Euro front plate on.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

SD Z4MR said:


> To the OP: this has been discussed in many, many threads. "Search" will yield many, many results.
> 
> I've lived in California since 1989. There has never been an option to not have a front plate since I've lived here. But we did leave our Euro front plate on.


Tom!
I Loved!


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

In NJ, you can get a ticket for defacing the plate with the orange sticker you have on the rear


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

cwsqbm said:


> Fashion Police: I think the US plate over the EU plate looks tacky.


I did this for one day. It looked really dumb.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

cwsqbm said:


> Fashion Police: I think the US plate over the EU plate looks tacky.


Sorry to offend but I've had a lot of great conversations started about the plate.

Truth is that most folks don't even notice.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

SD Z4MR said:


>


I did the same thing, sans sticker on the US-issued plate. The only person who ever seemed to notice was a Las Vegas valet. He went up front to get the plate#, realized it was a vanity plate, so he went around the back. He sort of smirked when he got back there. :thumbup:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

I was driving on 101 yesterday and notice a E46 with ED plate - feel like I saw a relatives! :rofl:


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

TeeZee said:


> In NJ, you can get a ticket for defacing the plate with the orange sticker you have on the rear


Well, that's just one more reason why I'm glad I don't live in New Jersey!


----------



## ixsomerset (Nov 30, 2012)

Can you legitimately display the Munich plate while you've got the temporary sticker and you're waiting the 90 days for your CA plates ?


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

I was in Raleigh NC, on my way back from the Performance Center after Euro Delivery pickup. I still had had the Zoll plates front and rear. The paper temp tag was on the back window but with the top down, you couldn't see it. I was stopped at a light and there was a police car going the other way. He turned around and pulled me over. He said- you don't have any plates on the car. I explained the tourist plates and that I had a temp tag. I offered to put the roof up to show him. He said that's was OK, nice car and off he went.


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

SD Z4MR said:


> Well, that's just one more reason why I'm glad I don't live in New Jersey!


:thumbup:


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

ixsomerset said:


> Can you legitimately display the Munich plate while you've got the temporary sticker and you're waiting the 90 days for your CA plates ?


There's no law against displaying anything during the time you are waiting for the plates, you have to display the temp "tag" (paper they tape to the windshield) and show it if a P.O. demands it, V/r, Tim


----------



## ixsomerset (Nov 30, 2012)

Then I guess the issue becomes:

- how long do CA plates take to arrive for an ED car?

- if the CA arrive soon can you postpone putting on the CA plates for a certain period?

E.g. can you drive with the zoll plates with the temp tag, and not mount the CA plates for 90 days?


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

ixsomerset said:


> Then I guess the issue becomes:
> 
> - how long do CA plates take to arrive for an ED car?
> 
> ...


In CA plates usually arrive within 3 weeks of taking delivery of the car. I usually wait a year to put the plates on the car. I am sure if I were stopped by an officer I would have some explaining to do. At worst it would be a fix it ticket.

I have been driving with the ED plate on the front without issue for over a year. The back plate is a copy of the ED plate (thanks for the idea Tom).


----------



## White05X3 (Jan 30, 2006)

I like the look of the euro plates under the ca plates so I do it. Couldn't care less what other people think. 

In the front I have the euro plate in the original spot with the ca plate mounted with a bracket using the tow hook hole in the front bumper. It works great. 

I did get stopped once when I only had the euro plates, but the cop understood and sent me on my way. Had a nice conversation about ED in the process. 



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Bimmer App


----------



## odiesback (Jun 9, 2008)

I still have my ED plates on the front by itself and under US plates in the rear.

I had people ask about it and they were very excited to know about the ED process and some wanted to know all the details! 

Not to be rude but it's my car and I really don't care what others say.


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

ixsomerset said:


> Then I guess the issue becomes:
> 
> - how long do CA plates take to arrive for an ED car?
> 
> ...


I saw someone answer these questions, I thought I'd give you the legal answer to the postponing plates:

Once you receive your plates you are required to put them on your car. Waiting a year could cause more problems than a fix it ticket, especially if there is any issue with doing it to commit fraud, like avoiding detection/Fastrak payments/etc you can fall into a misdo/felony "fraudulent" arena and potentially get arrested (just things to think about...). Ultimately it would probably be a fix-it ticket, but why take the chance of even getting stopped for something as silly as that?


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

ixsomerset said:


> Then I guess the issue becomes:
> 
> - how long do CA plates take to arrive for an ED car?
> 
> ...


We got away with displaying only the Euro plates front and back for 7 months after redelivery. One day I was driving home from the grocery store and there was a cop parked on the street near an apartment building. We live less than a mile from our grocery store and there is a police substation less than 100 yards from the grocery store, so this was inevitable. I had to drive by him and my first thought was that I really hoped that he was doing some paperwork and wouldn't see the rear Euro plate as I drove by. Unfortunately, he did, as he immediately pulled out with his lights on. He asked for license and registration and then asked "What's the deal with your rear plate?". I explained the BMW Euro Delivery process and told him that I had the CA plates in the trunk, that they were the same numbers, I just "hadn't had time to put them on". He said that they were cool plates, but that I really needed to put the CA plates on, so he warned me but didn't ticket me. I put the CA plate on the rear when I got home but we've had the front Euro plate on for 1.5 years now. May people in the local BMW CCA chapter who have done ED still have their front Euro plate on.

I believe that the time period is 180 days or until you receive your new plates, whichever comes first. There's a story floating around the Internet that Steve Jobs never had a license plate on his vehicles. He would buy a new Mercedes every 180 days so he would never have to put a license plate on his car. Google "steve jobs license plate" and you'll get pages of hits.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

SD Z4MR said:


> Well, that's just one more reason why I'm glad I don't live in New Jersey!


I'm sure New Jersey is grateful.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

SD Z4MR said:


> We got away with displaying only the Euro plates front and back for 7 months after redelivery. One day I was driving home from the grocery store and there was a cop parked on the street near an apartment building. We live less than a mile from our grocery store and there is a police substation less than 100 yards from the grocery store, so this was inevitable. I had to drive by him and my first thought was that I really hoped that he was doing some paperwork and wouldn't see the rear Euro plate as I drove by. Unfortunately, he did, as he immediately pulled out with his lights on. He asked for license and registration and then asked "What's the deal with your rear plate?". I explained the BMW Euro Delivery process and told him that I had the CA plates in the trunk, that they were the same numbers, I just "hadn't had time to put them on". He said that they were cool plates, but that I really needed to put the CA plates on, so he warned me but didn't ticket me. I put the CA plate on the rear when I got home but we've had the front Euro plate on for 1.5 years now. May people in the local BMW CCA chapter who have done ED still have their front Euro plate on.
> 
> I believe that the time period is 180 days or until you receive your new plates, whichever comes first. *There's a story floating around the Internet that Steve Jobs never had a license plate on his vehicles. He would buy a new Mercedes every 180 days so he would never have to put a license plate on his car. Google "steve jobs license plate" and you'll get pages of hits.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> What a great idea! If I buy a new car every 180 days I don't have to get license plates. Who knew? It's even better if I get my PA to buy the car, so I don't have to leave my house. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

SD Z4MR said:


> To the OP: this has been discussed in many, many threads. "Search" will yield many, many results.
> 
> I've lived in California since 1989. There has never been an option to not have a front plate since I've lived here. But we did leave our Euro front plate on.


Very clever, sir!


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

I did the Custom European plates as well. There are two styles. One that has the blue band like the EU plates with a CA in it. I feel like these are asking for trouble as it would be hard to tell that it is a CALI plate. I got the one that looks like: below.

Talking to cops they admit it is technically illegal, but the fact that it obviously shows it is a CALI license number gives them very little excuse to give me a ticket for it. In their words, "the cop has to be quite the dick to give you a ticket for that."


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

MonkeyCMonkeyDo said:


> In their words, "the cop has to be quite the dick to give you a ticket for that."


Yeah, because there aren't any dick cops out there


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

Gig103 said:


> Yeah, because there aren't any dick cops out there


How dare those "dick cops" enforce these piddly things we call laws... geesh.... I should be able to drive around without license plates forever, don't they have better things to do like catch murderers, we pay their salaries, don't they know who I am (how much I make/my job/my car's worth their yearly salary, etc, etc, etc....) ...hmm, lets see what other things have I heard as to why someone thinks it's okay to break a law... even a minor "fix-it -ticket" law like that, it's still a requirement, not an, "if I want to someday put them on"...

In other words, feel free to not put them on, and feel free to accept the ticket without wondering what other, better, things the cop should have or could have been doing rather than finding you running around without a license plate... good luck with that:thumbup:

On a side note, I think you'd be surprised how many real dirt bags are out there that find a nice car to drive around in, take the plates off, and then commit crime after crime in it, if you're going to do the crime (no plates), then do the time (take time out of your day to be stopped, pay the ticket, deal with a "dick" cop, etc)....


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

Popoemt said:


> How dare those "dick cops" enforce these piddly things we call laws... geesh.... I should be able to drive around without license plates forever, don't they have better things to do like catch murderers, we pay their salaries, don't they know who I am (how much I make/my job/my car's worth their yearly salary, etc, etc, etc....) ...hmm, lets see what other things have I heard as to why someone thinks it's okay to break a law... even a minor "fix-it -ticket" law like that, it's still a requirement, not an, "if I want to someday put them on"...
> 
> In other words, feel free to not put them on, and feel free to accept the ticket without wondering what other, better, things the cop should have or could have been doing rather than finding you running around without a license plate... good luck with that:thumbup:
> 
> On a side note, I think you'd be surprised how many real dirt bags are out there that find a nice car to drive around in, take the plates off, and then commit crime after crime in it, if you're going to do the crime (no plates), then do the time (take time out of your day to be stopped, pay the ticket, deal with a "dick" cop, etc)....


Exactly why my example would take a special "dick" to ticket me for it. The point of the front plate is for the Police to be able to run the plate number, know the issuing state etc. I totally get the no front plate thing. I understand the fake vanity plates and even the ED plates. But the only part of the law that mine violates is the size. And in that case it exceeds the size requirement. Yes, it is not 12 inches by 4.5 inches but if you cant tell that I am displaying a CALI plate with a valid and real number then the cop is just nitpicking.

So yes, I do expect at some time to get pulled over for it, but I honestly believe I have reduced the chances of it compared to no plate.


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

MonkeyCMonkeyDo said:


> Exactly why my example would take a special "dick" to ticket me for it. The point of the front plate is for the Police to be able to run the plate number, know the issuing state etc. I totally get the no front plate thing. I understand the fake vanity plates and even the ED plates. But the only part of the law that mine violates is the size. And in that case it exceeds the size requirement. Yes, it is not 12 inches by 4.5 inches but if you cant tell that I am displaying a CALI plate with a valid and real number then the cop is just nitpicking.
> 
> So yes, I do expect at some time to get pulled over for it, but I honestly believe I have reduced the chances of it compared to no plate.


I agree with part of this, and I get the no front plate thing, so others are aware, and yourself, you are still "technically" in violation of the law with the front plate, and not because of the size. The vehicle code says the "plates that are issued to the car", not the "plates I made online"

CVC 5200(a): When two license plates are issued by the department for use upon a vehicle, they shall be attached to the vehicle for which they were issued, one in the front and the other in the rear.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

I'm glad I live in a state that doesn't require one  I can proudly display mine without any worries :thumbup:


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

Popoemt said:


> How dare those "dick cops" enforce these piddly things we call laws... geesh.... I should be able to drive around without license plates forever, don't they have better things to do like catch murderers, we pay their salaries, don't they know who I am (how much I make/my job/my car's worth their yearly salary, etc, etc, etc....) ...hmm, lets see what other things have I heard as to why someone thinks it's okay to break a law... even a minor "fix-it -ticket" law like that, it's still a requirement, not an, "if I want to someday put them on"...
> 
> In other words, feel free to not put them on, and feel free to accept the ticket without wondering what other, better, things the cop should have or could have been doing rather than finding you running around without a license plate... good luck with that:thumbup:
> 
> On a side note, I think you'd be surprised how many real dirt bags are out there that find a nice car to drive around in, take the plates off, and then commit crime after crime in it, if you're going to do the crime (no plates), then do the time (take time out of your day to be stopped, pay the ticket, deal with a "dick" cop, etc)....


You are spot on on so many points. :thumbup:


----------



## 1sted (Nov 15, 2012)

FYI the law was changed in CA, so you now have 90 days (from the date of the temporary sticker on the window) to install your CA plates. It was 180 days previously. The law also states you must put the plates on when received. I don't know if the police have online access to the license plate mail date, and it is hard to believe anyone would check on that. My plates arrived in about five weeks.


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

That's how I keep my euro plate on


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Front plate states suck. That is all.


----------



## RVD (Sep 28, 2006)

I did the same thing as Tom and some of the others where I put my ED plate in the front and got a custom plate for the back with the zoll sticker. I was never pulled over, etc.

But I have since moved to Seattle and WA doesn't allow custom plates with the letter/number sequence as the ED plate so I have since taken my plates off. I was pulled over once for speeding and the cop did give me a warning for the front plate but didn't write me up for it (he gave me a speeding ticket though). I had my rear CA plate on at the time.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

323power said:


> I'm glad I live in a state that doesn't require one  I can proudly display mine without any worries :thumbup:


Agreed.

Given that, I'm installing my ED plates in my basement


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

furby076 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Given that, I'm installing my ED plates in my basement


Vee know ver you liveee, now, ver are zur paperz....


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

I move every 4 months for work, so my car is registered at my family's house in Florida, so no problems here  Zoll tag on the front.

I think that if I ever moved somewhere long enough I would have to register my car (and strip my window tint, and drill my bumper, and pay tax) I would first, cry, and then buy something like this: http://www.pfyc.com/GN1046.html


----------

